# Gardenwarfare Mikrofon deaktivieren



## joneskey98 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Forum

Hab mir PvZ für PC gekauft.
Jedoch schlaucht es:
1. Wenn man ständig die Anderen im Voicechat hört.
2. Wenn man teamspeakt aber auch noch vom Spiel selbst aufgenommen wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zumindest 2. Abzustellen. Sei es in Origin selbst oder ingame?


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo joneskey98,
Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die anderen Spieler stummzuschalten: wenn du in einem Spiel bist (z.B. Türmatte), musst Du "Tab" drücken. Dann öffnet sich eine Liste mit allen Spielern auf dem Server. Klicke nun auf "Alle Stummschalten" und Du hörst sie nicht mehr. Wenn allerdings ein neuer Spieler das Spiel betritt, musst Du wieder mit Tab die Liste aufrufen, den Spieler markieren und auf "Stummschalten" klicken. Wie man sein Mikrofon stummschaltet: http://iundco.de/2014/06/anleitung-mikrofon-in-plants-vs-zombies-garden-warfare-pc-stummschalten/

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## joneskey98 (20. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. Ich werde es dann mal ausprobieren. Danke!!


----------



## Soulzerker (18. August 2014)

Hallo,

das Spiel wurde bereits gepatch.
Nun ist standardmäßig die Funktion Push-To-Talk aktiviert (Taste Alt),
sodass andere dich nur dann hören, wenn du die Taste drückst.
Das erleichtert dir das Spielen mit Teamspeak etc.

Grüße


----------



## joneskey98 (18. August 2014)

Hab ich mittlerweile mitbekommen. Aber danke


----------

